# | نصائح و حيل | 6 نصائح مهمة للحصول على كلمة مرور آمنة



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

نصائح و حيل | 6 نصائح مهمة للحصول على كلمة مرور آمنة​ 





​ 
6 نصائح مهمة للحصول على كلمة مرور آمنة
حجم الخط: Decrease font Enlarge font
Muhammad Alabdallah 8 10, 2009, 13:50:00 | : 262
image

منذ اعلان شركة Microsoft عن حصول القراصنة على اكثر من 10,000 كلمة مرور لحسابات المستخدمين في Hotmail و نشرها على الانترنت يبدو ان الحصول على كلمة مرور امنة و غير قابلة للاختراق من قبل القراصنة اصبح امرا ملحا .



نقدم للقراء بعض النصائح المهمة للحصول على كلمة مرور قوية :

1- استخدم مزيجا من الارقام و الحروف مضيفا بعض الحروف بالرسم الكبير , كمثال عوضا عن كلمة 19peach place (بدون المسافات ) يمكن استخدام one9peacHplace  .

2- الف جملة ما و خذ الحروف الاولى من كل كلمة مثل Zachary Taylor was the twelfth president of the United States لتصبح ZTwt12potUS .

3-استخدم مولد كلمات المرور حيث يمكنك ان تجد مثل هذه التطبيقات على شبكة الانترنت مثل تطبيق Strong Password Generator .

4-اذا اخترت كلمة مرور و لم تتأكد من قوتها يمكنك التحقق منها عبر تطبيق Microsoft Password Checker .

5- اختر كلمة مرور لكل موقع و لا تجعل جميع المواقع بكلمة مرور واحدة .


6- عند اختيار كلمات السر يجب عليك حفظها في مكان امن كي لا تنساها , احفظ كلمات السر على ورقة و لاتحفظها على جهاز الكمبيوتر .


مايكروسوفت


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*شـــــــكــــرا

أخــى كـــليــمو

للنـــــــصائـــح المـــمــــيزه جــــــــــدا

أكرر شكرى وأمتنانى

الرب يبارككم

{{ حياه + خدمه }}​*


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي على النصائح القيمة والمفيدة رح نعمل بنصائحك المهمة
كل الشكر لك













...

 ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسى كليمو على النصائح 
وجارى التنفيذ ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي كتير الك كليمو علي النصايح اللي كتير مفيدة وحلوة

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك 

سلام المسيح معك


















...


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك 

سلام المسيح معك













...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور كليمو للنصايح المهمه دى​


----------



## zezza (24 أكتوبر 2009)

نصايح مهمة جدا خصوصا الفترة دى بسبب كتر القرصنة 
شكرا كتيييير كليمو على الموضوع و المعلومات المفيدة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات كتير  حلوة و مهمه و مفيدة

يسلموا ايديك كليمو*


----------



## ارووجة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الك كتير عالنصائح المفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Joyful Song

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدي

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

راجعة للمسيح

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

كوكى

شكرااااااا لمرورك المميز

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

زيزا


شكرااااااا لمرورك المميز

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2009)

وايت روز

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ارويجة

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك 

سلام المسيح معك


----------

